# Capella Flavoring



## jagga8008 (12/6/15)

Hi Guys ,

Im looking for the following Capella flavoring :
Sweet Strawberry (Cap)
Golden Pineapple (Cap)
Raspberry (CAP)
Sweet Mango (Cap)
Sweetener (Sucralose) (TFA)


----------

